# Happy Sounds



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

What kind of sounds do a happy hog make? When Pickle appears happy she does a lot of lick smacking and then some little tiny almost "clicking" sounds. She does this when she snuggles into my neck. Also I've heard the smallest "chirpy" sort of sound and at the same time her body kind of jerked. It's only been twice and both times she was snuggled into my arm. I'm assuming these are happy sounds as her quills lay flat and she looks pretty relaxed...


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oliver makes those sounds when he seems happy/relaxed too. The clicking he makes is definitely not the loud popping he makes when he's super angry, but they kind of make the sound that you make when you click your tongue with your mouth closed...really soft and kind of muffled. His chirps can be loud though! It's so funny how so many noises can come out of such a little guy.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Claire12491 said:


> Oliver makes those sounds when he seems happy/relaxed too. The clicking he makes is definitely not the loud popping he makes when he's super angry, but they kind of make the sound that you make when you click your tongue with your mouth closed...really soft and kind of muffled. His chirps can be loud though! It's so funny how so many noises can come out of such a little guy.


Yes just like that! I wish she was more verbal, it's really sweet.


----------

